# Spaying advice



## Hannabelle (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi there,

Our female rabbit is nearly two and has just come into season for the first time. She's not dealing very well with it and we have been advised to get her spayed. She's been a very poorly bunny in the past and I'm worried that shes not strong enough to cope with an operation. Is it risky to let her have it? 

Also, she sprays (alot!!), makes a buzzing sound and circles peoples feet...apparently only male rabbits do this! Is our rabbit a little confused or do females usually do this too??

All advice will be appreciated, thanks :001_smile:


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2011)

By season do you mean she is having a phantom?
Rabbits don't have seasons as such, It is the act of mating that stimulates the doe to ovulate so that she is constantly ready to mate as soon as she has dropped a litter. 

2 isn't very old for a spay, but you say she has been ill in the past, what illness are you talking about?
As for the buzzing, it is because she is sexually mature and you are the object of her affections 

Personally I believe that spaying is very important with a doe as 80% of does contract uterine cancer by the age of 4 and then die a very slow and painful death  Also once she is spayed you will be able to get her a neutered friend so that she can live out the rest of her 10 years + being a happy content rabbit


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

im confused, what do you mean come into season?
rabbits do not come into season, they are induced ovulators, can you explain her symptoms?

as for the risk of a spay, it is actually much more risky not to spay her 80% of all female rabbits will develop uterine cancer by the age of just 5.
i have a 2 year old with suspected uterine cancer (ex breeder stock), it could have been prevented by getting her spayed 

spays are pretty routine procidures, aslong as she is over 1K in weight she should be fine, just make sure you have a good bunny savy vet.

how was she ill in the past?

as for the spraying and buzzing, it is more a male thing, but does with very high hormone levels have been known to too.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

My mums little female bunny does the buzzing sound and constantly runs round peoples feet (usually mine!)
Luckily she has just about reached 1kg (she's a tiny nethi) and she's 6months old so she is going for her spay in 2 weeks time and will have her husbun by the end of the year, yay!

Also my Angel was spayed by the rescue she was at when she was about 3 years old and she was fine.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

She will be so much happier spayed I had mine done at 1 and half. It also reduces cancer risks. She was fine just make sure you find a good rabbit vet


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> im confused, what do you mean come into season?
> rabbits do not come into season, they are induced ovulators, can you explain her symptoms?
> 
> as for the risk of a spay, it is actually much more risky not to spay her 80% of all female rabbits will develop uterine cancer by the age of just 5.
> ...


please can i but in a bit here you say rabbits dont have seasons well im just reading my book rabbit lopaedia by meg brown and virginia richardson ma vetmb mrcvs and it says ensure the doe is in season before mating so whos wrong then


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

wacky said:


> please can i but in a bit here you say rabbits dont have seasons well im just reading my book rabbit lopaedia by meg brown and virginia richardson ma vetmb mrcvs and it says ensure the doe is in season before mating so whos wrong then


the book, rabbits are induced ovulators, they are brought into heat by the male mounting them, that is why you should have as many successful matings in a 24h period as you can to ensure the doe takes


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> the book, rabbits are induced ovulators, they are brought into heat by the male mounting them, that is why you should have as many successful matings in a 24h period as you can to ensure the doe takes


it says if the doe is not in season you can keep putting her to the buck for a short time untill she accepts him when she is in season her vulver is a dark purple colour


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Thats a weird book


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

its been written by a vet you should read it its good people have been breeding rabbits for hundreds of years this book tells you evrything to do with keeping rabbits care health and breeding comes froma top vet who specialisers in rabbits has her own rabbit clinic like i said read it its good


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

wacky said:


> its been written by a vet you should read it its good people have been breeding rabbits for hundreds of years this book tells you evrything to do with keeping rabbits care health and breeding comes froma top vet who specialisers in rabbits has her own rabbit clinic like i said read it its good


wow they have been breeding for hundreds of years, they must be VERY old

rabbits are induced ovulators, fact
they are brought into season by the actions of the male mounting them, fact

most books on animals are useless, it is very rare to find a good one, and near impossible to find one where ALL the information provided is correct


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> wow they have been breeding for hundreds of years, they must be VERY old
> 
> rabbits are induced ovulators, fact
> they are brought into season by the actions of the male mounting them, fact
> ...


ok then so you know more than the exsperts i accept that then


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

wacky said:


> ok then so you know more than the exsperts i accept that then


any one can write a book and claim to be an expert


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> any one can write a book and claim to be an expert


right ill say this one more time this book was wrote by virginia richardson MA VETMB MRCVS is that enough letters for you check it out if you want too then tell them you know more than them feel free knock yourself out i rest my case


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

wacky said:


> right ill say this one more time this book was wrote by virginia richardson MA VETMB MRCVS is that enough letters for you check it out if you want too then tell them you know more than them feel free knock yourself out i rest my case


means absolutely nothing, it is very hard to find a vet who is actually rabbit savy


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

You should see Lil Miss's letters.

DR 'Lil Miss' (not her real name ) MD DRFANCYPANTS RO PWKSAR SWIAD OMGBBQ LOL A+

You shouldnt be so modest Lil Miss.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> You should see Lil Miss's letters.
> 
> DR 'Lil Miss' (not her real name ) MD DRFANCYPANTS RO PWKSAR SWIAD OMGBBQ LOL A+
> 
> You shouldnt be so modest Lil Miss.


 my secrets been exposed :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

wacky said:


> right ill say this one more time this book was wrote by virginia richardson MA VETMB MRCVS is that enough letters for you check it out if you want too then tell them you know more than them feel free knock yourself out i rest my case


I don't care who the book was written by, vets aren't breeding experts and never have been, rabbits are induced ovulators *FACT*

Me thinks as a "breeder" you need to do a little bit more research


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> I don't care who the book was written by, vets aren't breeding experts and never have been, rabbits are induced ovulators *FACT*
> 
> Me thinks as a "breeder" you need to do a little bit more research


me thinks you should too end of


----------

